# Had my first $0 hour with the lyft guarantee



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

I drove the Sunday shift for the lyft guarantee. Picked up a pax in the ten o'clock hour and dropped her off at bob hope airport at 11:15. I knew I wouldn't get a ping around there so I booked it down the 5 to Glendale. Drove a bit down Colorado and then got nervous about that too, so I got back on the 5 and got off on silverlake blvd. Sat near some cafes praying like an idiot that someone would save me. No dice.

It's all about the dice now. Isn't it?

LA is crazy quiet now. I feel like the only area I can trust to get a ping is USC. Maybe Santa Monica is best. Anyone else have a dead hour yet?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> I drove the Sunday shift for the lyft guarantee. Picked up a pax in the ten o'clock hour and dropped her off at bob hope airport at 11:15. I knew I wouldn't get a ping around there so I booked it down the 5 to Glendale. Drove a bit down Colorado and then got nervous about that too, so I got back on the 5 and got off on silverlake blvd. Sat near some cafes praying like an idiot that someone would save me. No dice.
> 
> It's all about the dice now. Isn't it?
> 
> LA is crazy quiet now. I feel like the only area I can trust to get a ping is USC. Maybe Santa Monica is best. Anyone else have a dead hour yet?


LOL. Of course!


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

Unusually quiet Saturday night too  funny how that works!


----------



## sippinhaterade (Mar 2, 2015)

I had no problem meeting the guarantee for a total of 8 hours on Friday, but Sunday gave me my first $0 hour. I gave up halfway through the second hour and worked last night/this morning. Sundays have always been fantastic days until yesterday's Lyft parade and things are only going to get worse.

At least demand is picking up due to Lyft's very generous marketing techniques and the pioneer program. That's a plus, in a way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> I drove the Sunday shift for the lyft guarantee. Picked up a pax in the ten o'clock hour and dropped her off at bob hope airport at 11:15. I knew I wouldn't get a ping around there so I booked it down the 5 to Glendale. Drove a bit down Colorado and then got nervous about that too, so I got back on the 5 and got off on silverlake blvd. Sat near some cafes praying like an idiot that someone would save me. No dice.
> 
> It's all about the dice now. Isn't it?
> 
> LA is crazy quiet now. I feel like the only area I can trust to get a ping is USC. Maybe Santa Monica is best. Anyone else have a dead hour yet?


No, but I anticipate that an airport run or a run to the outlying burbs will provide drivers that issue. It's bound to happen.


----------



## Blackaltima (Mar 2, 2015)

Did well say night. Sunday morning I completed a few drop offs in first two hours, very beginning of my third hour I get a request and drive to residential location. Lady calls and says she doesn't see me, says she is at a hotel. I get address and driving to location am sure she will cancel. I arrive at hotel in Santa monica and she is there with her 90 year old mother and <12 month old baby. Get them loaded up and ask where they are headed. Irvine she says. Take the ride down and fare is $80. Now I'm out la and no rides happening.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

The guarantee has me scared to drive any normal hours. I'm worried the streets will always be saturated with drivers going forward. Someone needs to reign in on this nonsense or else lyft will be good for nothing but turning on driver mode during your evening commute from your real job, just to see if you get lucky.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> The guarantee has me scared to drive any normal hours. I'm worried the streets will always be saturated with drivers going forward. Someone needs to reign in on this nonsense or else lyft will be good for nothing but turning on driver mode during your evening commute from your real job, just to see if you get lucky.


Yeah, normal driving just took a big hit today already. Many more drivers as if there weren't enough already. Guarantees are the last toehold for a few bucks and this whole deal will probably end up as you stated.


----------



## Blackaltima (Mar 2, 2015)

I've got a full time job. Just drive on the side cause I have a car I'm upside down on and had to buy an suv due to a growing family. I still put in 30+ hours a week driving and now id miss the extra money. Gotta go where the dollars are.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

That one ride an hour thing is the most difficult part of the Lyft guarantee. I'd often get good rides to LAX but then have to eat the ride back and go a long time without a ping. And what happens if you get 1 request in the hour then they cancel or you no show them. Does that count?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> That one ride an hour thing is the most difficult part of the Lyft guarantee. I'd often get good rides to LAX but then have to eat the ride back and go a long time without a ping. And what happens if you get 1 request in the hour then they cancel or you no show them. Does that count?


Haven't ran into that yet but probably will. Breaks of the game. I did have a couple of hours where I got more intense in the hunt for a ping near the half hour mark though, coming back from a longer distance haul that ran overtime. If you get back into the hot zones it's not problem but there will be an occasional logistics issue for sure.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Haven't ran into that yet but probably will. Breaks of the game. I did have a couple of hours where I got more intense in the hunt for a ping near the half hour mark though, coming back from a longer distance haul that ran overtime. If you get back into the hot zones it's not problem but there will be an occasional logistics issue for sure.


This kind of driving is what is keeping me away from the guarantee for now. Plus that whole 50min of an hour thing sucks. I'll give it 3 weeks like Uber's last guarantee before I consider driving

I think after they factor in tips and PT I'd probably lose money.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> This kind of driving is what is keeping me away from the guarantee for now. Plus that whole 50min of an hour thing sucks. I'll give it 3 weeks like Uber's last guarantee before I consider driving
> 
> I think after they factor in tips and PT I'd probably lose money.


I hit within a few cents an hour of the guarantee on Fri. night and probably would have hit it Sat. too if I could have stayed awake another 3 hours. I couldn't.

It appears that the 'cream' of the guarantee is going to be in the earlier hours from what I've seen so far. It's usually not a problem to exceed the numbers after 11pm or so.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I got an extra $108.46 driving for Lyft during the guaranteed times.


----------



## Blackaltima (Mar 2, 2015)

I would do my dropoff then sit and wait. If no pings bye :30 I'd drive to hotspots. Kinda nice to have the downtime, car off listening to radio laid back in my seat. Uber is same. Obey but twice the wear and tear on me and the vehicle. I drove half the miles for the same pay. Actually making more net per hour due to decreased overhead.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> I got an extra $108.46 driving for Lyft during the guaranteed times.


Did that show in your statement this morning? Mine made no mention of the guarantee, even though I qualified for at least ten hours.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Bigg Will said:


> Did that show in your statement this morning? Mine made no mention of the guarantee, even though I qualified for at least ten hours.


Yeah the only mention was in the "Other" payment section.

Time in driver mode: 23 hrs, 37 min

Ride payments: $496.80
Lyft fees: - $99.21
Tips: $58.00
Tolls: $2.35
Other $108.46
*Your earnings:* *$566.40 
*


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> Yeah the only mention was in the "Other" payment section.
> 
> Time in driver mode: 23 hrs, 37 min
> 
> ...


Well isn't that some shit if I ever saw it.

Are you in LA? Anyone else in LA get the guarantee?


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Bigg Will said:


> Well isn't that some shit if I ever saw it.
> 
> Are you in LA? Anyone else in LA get the guarantee?


I'm in Seattle which had the same $35/hour guarantee.


----------



## Blackaltima (Mar 2, 2015)

Sure did.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I drove 13 guarantee hours solid rec"d an extra 90 and change confused as to the math not adding up but happy to have bonus at all!


----------

